# for sale synthetic stock rem. model 7



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

i have a brand new synthetic stock for a remington model 7 50$ obo.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I am interested. PM sent earlier today.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

fowlhunter13 said:


> i am interested. Pm sent earlier today.


pm answered.............. SOLD to fowlhunter pending pickup.


----------

